# Cat hissing and growling



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

My one a half year old boy oliver started hissing really hard for no reason at all. I was sitting on my desk chair and he was chilling out and out of the blue he started hissing. Hes licking his penis now and if i interupt him he gets angry whats going on

He wont stop licking his penis which i can see, im worried now


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The licking may indicate a urinary tract infection or blockage. Has he been peeing normally? If he's having urinary issues, the hissing may be because he's in pain. Sounds like a vet visit is needed.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

He cannot pee, vet in 12 hours, is there anything i can do now
I tried feebly to gently pull his wee wee to maybe get the pee flowing but nothing...Im so worried


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If he cannot pee he needs to go to the vet immediately...emergency vet now! Do not wait, this can be life threatening. And he's probably in a lot of pain.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Get to the vet immediately I had a cat once that had a urinary blockage and he couldn't pee either, unfortunately it turned out to be a tumor in his bladder and the vet had to euthanize him, he was 13 y.o. at the time. That was many years ago and the vet care at that time was not as sophisticated and proactive as it is today where my boy likely would have survived with surgery. Hope your boy will recover soon.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yes, get him to the vet immediately! if it's a UTI, he needs antibiotics right away. he needs to be seen no matter what ASAP. and definitely do NOT pull on his wee wee. you could end up making things even worse and you might lose an arm in the process if he's already in so much pain.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Vet in a hour, its morning and hes purring and playing and seems normal but i did not see him urinate since last night..Horrible day yesterday i had two anxiety attacks which were horrible


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Olivers on zeniquin antibiodics, they was going to keep him for the day, but i told them he was still playing this morning so i brought him home.

His bladder was empty so hes tryin to pee even though it was empty


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeaterday I got enough urine when he peed off the side of the pan accompanied by a loud HISS... Hes now on prazosin and i have a case of prescription diet. He had some blood in his urine and crystals

He ate 24 grams last night of his hills prescription, today he doesnt want to touch it, its 9:50 am and he hasnt eaten yet. He wants his dry deli cat kibble which i want to cut out entirely...He always ate some wet food but since his problem he wants dry kibble...

Do I just hold out on the food until he eats? He urinated today but hissed after, hes only had two doses of prazosin so far...


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

glad you got him to the vet and got some antibiotics. i assume it was for a UTI. i don't know how long it takes for it to really kick in, but i'd ask the vet about some pain meds too maybe. sounds like it's still pretty painful for him to urinate and that's why he's hissing.
i'd probably keep trying to feed him the hills for urinary tract health in case he's going to be prone to UTIs in the future. maybe you could mix some other tastier wet food with it, though, to encourage him to eat it again? then hopefully you can wean him off the regular stuff and slowly replace it with more and more of the hills. i've read a bunch of other stuff on the urinary health diet and you COULD try some of the suggestions, but i hate the idea of risking another UTI by going off the hills, too.
i don't have a lot of experience with cats prone to UTIs but i did foster one who luckily did eat the stuff without too much of a problem. that is until i was given a couple more to foster at the same time who DIDN'T need the urinary tract diet. as soon as she smelled the normal wet food, she wanted nothing to do with the urinary health food. once she went back to the shelter to be adopted, though, she ate it again just fine because she had no choice.

hope your boy is back to fighting condition very soon! you too!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

He reufuses it, i sprinkled parmessan on it, he licked it a little and walked away..So frustrating


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I have him eating some dry hills urinary kibble mixed with some of his old food. He peed on my shower mat


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I got him to finally go in his pan today but he made some horrible hissing after. . He did make pee

Today is day 8 of his antibiodics(zeniquin) hes had 4 doses of prazosin so far....I feel helpless, on top of that he dropped about 2 ounces so no choice to feed him his stupid delicat, when I put some of the uti kibble in his bowl he turns away 

I bought him another fountain, so he has 2 of them and a water dish...times like these is when I regret being a pet owner


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You need to have him to continue to eat, as a cat can develop Fatty Liver Disease if they go without food for more than 2 days. You can try to get him eating more of his special food by mixing in a little _"Fancy Feast"_ pate canned food on the top of his prescription canned food. FF is highly palatable and irresistible to most cats. Any changes to food should be done very gradually to avoid digestive upset.

http://pethealthnetwork.com/cat-hea...iver-disease-cats-not-eating-can-quickly-kill


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Hes eating his stupid kibble but wont touch it if there is even couple peices of his uti kibble in there, ate a little fancy feast canned, peed and hissed this morning...Im going up to the vets for pain meds, makes me upset cause they push antibiodics without a culture etc... I mentioned maybe zeniquin is not working, he said its broad spektrum but we can change antibiodics if need be..

I think he wants to give me some additional days with zeniquin, his pee smell is strong, wish i could get more liquids in him

I read laurilf reponses to other uti threads


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

He got liquid prednisolone today, i mentioned im scared of side effects i read about but the dosage tapers off .2ml once daily for 3 days then .2 once every other day for 7 days, then .1ml every other day..

We decided to hold back on the antibiodic switch, so his zeniquin runs out on sunday..


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oliver ate some food came in the house and collapsed, two paws over head, minutes later back up...

Me ...anxiety attack...going to the vet er


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

How is Oliver doing now?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

We left him over night  He should be on painkillers now, they take his urine in the morning, but we cannot do a culture until the zeniquin antibiodic goes away...I hope hes better soon, I really thought I was saying my goodbyes this morning..

I miss my healthy oliver


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Olivers back home just now with buprenorphine and sub q fluids which i administer at home. We ordered some royal canin prescription food we are hoping he eats.

He still hisses and licks himself down there, i think this is day 11 or 12


I think almost 1k in bills after the er visit, his bladder was small so he was urinating, as for the collapse we just do not know


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Hes trying to pee for over 5 minutes now, the vet said he was urinating, i dont know what i should do


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that just does not sound right. You can see he's trying to pee but don't see anything coming out? How can the vet just willy nilly say he's urinating after you've told him he's been trying for the last 5 minutes??? I'm afraid I don't have much faith in that vet. I think you mentioned they didn't even do a urine culture when you brought him in the first time. is that right? did they do one before they sent him home with you to make sure his urine was "good"? if he's still having trouble peeing, it doesn't sound like the antibiotics they gave you worked.


are you up to getting a second opinion from another vet? is that a possibility for you? I hate to think Oliver is continuing to have urinary problems without being properly treated. the longer it goes untreated, the greater the risk of some permanent damage, of course. I hope you can try another vet.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

He had sub q fluids yesterday, i have him locked in his catio with plastic bags on the rug and newspaper on top...

This morning i check and it looks like a waterfall was on the paper, hes repeatedly peeing most of the morning with urine being expelled..

I changed doctors to one that actually listens to me....Last night worried me, I almost called the er again, glad i didnt im spending a fortune on this guy... 

I pray for better days, when I opened my eyes 4 in the morning I was instantly filled with anxiety, its killing me


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

Good to hear that you got him to the vet in time! I was reading through the thread and I was literally so tense hoping you got him there. Poor little kitty, I hope he feels better!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so glad you found another vet, Burt! Even if all the peeing overnight means Oliver has finally gotten over it. You didn't hear him hissing overnight, did you? I hope that means he was able to pee without any pain or blockage at last. It's definitely better to have a vet for future that will listen to you certainly! I wouldn't trust that first one again personally. just didn't sound right.


I hope your anxiety can finally dissipate and you both get back to good health now!!!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I gave him sub q fluids myself this morning, he has visible blood in urine im waiting for vet to call back but my dr doesnt work until friday 

Me, i finally went to the doctor and im on setraline and im going to see a councelor, I cant handle watching my loved one suffer


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh dang. I thought you were both on the mend. will be praying for you both and sending positive, healing energy your way. hope you get a better diagnosis for Oliver from the new vet soon and that you hang in there yourself throughout. Does meditation work for you at all?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Still at war with this

I do have him on Royal Canin Urinary SO Kibble, he rejects everything else, I just ordered some canned SO today...He peed my bed in the catio last night, first time ever, but I love him....

Reading all the 100's of positive reviews on royal canins site etc gives me good hope..I stopped sub q fluids cause it added tremendously to my stress. I was going to take him in for sub q today but I see him at his fountains multiple times so I dunno...

He did have sub q on sunday, monday, wednesday which turns him into niagra falls, he did hiss for the first time in a long time last night after urinating...So i gave him some pain medicine.....


Thank god for the catio, its like a hospital room with bird entertainment

He peed his stroller during a cruise of the yard, he peed in my lap when i burrito'd him in the cold morning 
Ive spent a small fortune on him but so be it...

https://www.royalcanin.com/products/royal-canin-veterinary-diet-feline-urinary-so-dry-cat-food/3901


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

any new info or advice from the new vet?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oliver seems to be doing much better, im stopping the zeniquin because i dont think he had an actual infection to begin with..I was prescribed more of the antibiodic when my vet was on her day off and got it from the other vet that I dont even trust.. So he had 13 pills of that..

Hes looking promising today, im still giving him a small dose of pain killer everyday but if he continues his progress I will cut that out as well...

I have him strictly on royal canin so kibble, I do have some cans ordered but they are very expensive...He graduated to my living room and kitchen today...Tomorrow im fumigating my cottage so I have to get him off his catio before he freaks out..
From what I read stress is directly related cause...

This may sound very silly but after debating this I think his stress maybe from me putting him in his stroller and throwing bird seed around him. Having birds a foot away from him with him locked in a tiny cage unable to attack likely gives him anxiety and stress...

Of all cats showing signs of FIC:

50 percent will not be diagnosed with a cause.
20 percent will have bladder stones, either struvite, calcium oxalate or mixed.
20 percent will have a urethral blockage.
1–5 percent will have a true urinary tract infection.
The remainder will have cancer, trauma or a combination of bladder stones and infection.


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

You need to have him on some form of wet food. Cats don't get their moisture from drinking water like a dog does because they have naturally low thirst drives. The crappiest wet food is better than the best dry food, especially when it comes to urinary issues.

I suggest trying Fancy Feast. Cats tend to never say no to it and it will get moisture in him, which will help to alleviate his bladder symptoms. It isn't expensive and you can find it pretty much anywhere.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you...Im extremely aware of canned vs kibble but in certain situations where your feline companion is dropping ounces daily I am more then extremely glad hes eating his new prescription food...

I have lots of canned food, Allie is 90 percent on canned, Oliver was about 35% on canned but since his illness he does not touch it....Ill do what I can to get him back on some wet, he might be permanently on prescription..

He seems better by the day since he started his royal canin...The royal canin smells nice, the other presciption kibble stunk and he wouldnt touch it..


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Out of everything I have read this one to me hits the nail

Cat Urinary Tract Diseases: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

When I transitioned mine, I would crush their hard food and use it as a topper! It worked like a charm for mine. Best luck to Oliver, it seems like he is becoming more and more of himself.  So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Update

Oliver had his ups and down since last I posted, this morning is the first time he has peed twice with no strain, fast elimination and zero licking of the genitals after urinating...

Today is also day 3 on Uromaxx.... I squirt via syringe .5 mil twice a day am/pm into his mouth....I dont know if its the Uromaxx or coincidence but I am seeing fast recovery since starting it....He does not mind the taste...All medication had been stopped days ago except his prescription diet which both cats eat, the delicat is banned from my house now..

He still goes for the newspaper but I think I have trained him to do that as its laid out in front of his outdoor pan with hospice bed diapers underneath...At this rate I will remove the paper on Monday and cross my fingers..

He also drinks a lot from his fountains

Knock On Wood

[ame]https://www.amazon.com/UroMAXX-Urinary-Kidney-Bladder-Formula/dp/B00198SSMO/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8[/ame]


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds really good news but it might be worth thinking of puppy pads as a cheaper alternative and if he becomes reluctant to eat, think of body temperature food prepared by yourself.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Final Update

Oliver is fully Cured after 4 days on Uromaxx, coincedance or not I believe it made a dramatic differance..


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

That is great, Burt!! I am so happy for you and Oliver! I'll bet not half as happy as YOU are, though. ; ) Now whenever anyone else on this forum has a similar situation, they can thank you for a solution! Sorry you had to be the one to learn for us all. We will be forever grateful for your persistence and information, though. Happy Days for you and your brood. And I hope the anxiety is gone!


----------

